# Your favorite soft plastic under a poppin cork?



## chimneymasterbassmaster

I typically use live shrimp but would like to try artificial's. With all the choices, I'm not sure what really works best. 
Thanks.


----------



## jesco

I like using DOA under a popping cork. Not quite as much trash fish as live shrimp. DOA works great without the cork as well.


----------



## joelopee

red and white chicken boy under a cajun thunder or a cajun thunder with a gulp penny colored shrimp


----------



## Paul Marx

Strawberry /white tailed Big Nasty


----------



## AguaMala

3" gulp shrimp or doa shrimp


----------



## SonofSasquatch19

Tidal surge manic mullet and Thing in pink is hands down my number one and two baits. Next would be a big nasty in red shad or morning glory. But I always start off the morning throwing a super spook jr in bone or pink and chrome.


----------



## RB II

Gulp shrimp, new penny or white


----------



## bragwell

jesco said:


> I like using DOA under a popping cork. Not quite as much trash fish as live shrimp. DOA works great without the cork as well.


X2!


----------



## bragwell

SonofSasquatch19 said:


> Tidal surge manic mullet and Thing in pink is hands down my number one and two baits. Next would be a big nasty in red shad or morning glory. But I always start off the morning throwing a super spook jr in bone or pink and chrome.


Under a popping cork?


----------



## SonofSasquatch19

I Didn't read the heading my bad. But under a popping cork I use Vudoo shrimp in natural or pink or the 3in chickenboys in flounder king or chicken on a bone.


----------



## WadinCajun

DOA Glow or Chartreuse
Also curly tail grubs and sting ray grubs work great under a cork


----------



## fishinmagician01

Berkley Gulp ghost shrimp. They have little wiggly legs great action under a cork. I will not go fishing without a bag of chartreuse belly ones in my wade pouch. Even if I am fishing with live I still have them.


----------



## ShoalCatter

3" white gulp shrimp, or grey/white.


----------



## jesco

Welcome to 2coolfishing, ShoalCatter!!


----------



## bragwell

SonofSasquatch19 said:


> I Didn't read the heading my bad. But under a popping cork I use Vudoo shrimp in natural or pink or the 3in chickenboys in flounder king or chicken on a bone.


Those 3in chk boys are [email protected]!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Under a cork a 4" New Penny Gulp Shrimp, clear/glittter DOA or Vudu are tough to beat. I have not tied on a CB shrimp under a cork yet, only on a straight up jighead.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Tail_Pincher

Norton Sand Eel in chartuese and lime


----------



## GunDog

How does everyone work their cork? I have started using a soft plastic under a cork (CBs primarily) and I get less hits than if I was just working the bait with just the jig head tied to my line. I would love to gear what I an doing wrong/what do I need to do.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Aggiechick said:


> How does everyone work their cork? I have started using a soft plastic under a cork (CBs primarily) and I get less hits than if I was just working the bait with just the jig head tied to my line. I would love to gear what I an doing wrong/what do I need to do.


Depends on water depth, I like using corks in less than 4 feet of water and just pop it every ten seconds or so. The waves will make the bait "twerk" and the cork just gets their attention. I have caught fish in 15-20 feet of water with a cork and three foot leader but they were feeding near the top.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie

Another one here for the 3" Gulp Shrimp in New Penny or Pearl White.


----------



## bragwell

Sand eel jrs


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

Thanks for the picture - that was my next question, do you just use a hook or a light jig head?


----------



## ShoalCatter

jesco said:


> Welcome to 2coolfishing, ShoalCatter!!


Thank you! Happy to finally be on here.


----------



## bragwell

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Thanks for the picture - that was my next question, do you just use a hook or a light jig head?


I'll use that rig with a worm hook, if I need weight I'll add a nail weight in the nose.


----------



## bragwell

A Shrimp tail rigged under a cork is good too.


----------



## Stumpgrinder

I had good luck with the scented mirrolure soft plastics under a cork. I'm not sure the color is overly important with this application


----------



## CroakerChoker

3" gulp shrimp in any color and 1/8 oz-1/4 oz jig head.


----------



## LingKiller

If they are biting good anything will work for ya, I tend to use voodoo, any eel, doa, Gulp.. But only when i run out of live or want to not buy bait...


----------



## Seadrifted Ag

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Under a cork a 4" New Penny Gulp Shrimp, clear/glittter DOA or Vudu are tough to beat. I have not tied on a CB shrimp under a cork yet, only on a straight up jighead.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


X2 on the 4" New Penny Gulp Shrimp, clear/glittter DOA


----------

